# Still Have Ammonia After Treatment



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

Our tap water is treated with chloramine (I called the water company).

Out of the tap, my API Ammonia test kit reads 1ppm (green). After treating with Prime, it reads only slightly less than 1ppm (a bit less green). 

I doubled the amount of Prime, and observed very little difference in the ammonia level.

Can someone please explain what's going on? I thought Prime (and some other treatments) were designed to REMOVE ammonia.

Do I need: a different test kit, a different water treatment, DI or RO water instead of tap water?

Many thanks to all the experts here.

Rockylou


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

i'd do RO water but if you cant zeolite is supposed to remove it


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

Mary,

Thanks. Yes, I may have to stop using tap water.

Will give Seachem a call and see what they have to say. At this point, I wonder if the Prime is converting the tap water ammonia to some other non-toxic form of ammonia that still shows up with my API test kit.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I would check the test kit before I go any further... lots of LFS and all the big box stores will test your water for free. it may just be a bad test kit. It would not be the 1st time.


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

Tab,

Great idea. That would be worth a try before deciding to go the DI/RO route.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Which API test kit are you using. They have two. One is for FW only and has the reagent (can remember the names of the 2 different types) that will not give a good reading if you have used a dechlor type product. You need to use the one for FW/SW as it has the reagent that will not affect the reading.

When I get home I will look up the two types of reagents and see if I can find the names.


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Newt,

It's an API freshwater ammonia kit. The instructions describe it as a salicylate-basted ammonia test kit which reads the total ammonia level (in ppm).

From what I've found (so far), total ammonia includes both free ammonia (the harmful form) and ionic ammonia (the non-harmful form).

Total ammonia = Free ammonia + Ionic ammonia

Prime "converts" free ammonia to ionic ammonia. 

A simple model is that Prime reduces free ammonia and increases ionic ammonia. Therefore, the total ammonia doesn't change.

To make sure the Prime is working, sounds like I need a test kit that checks for free ammonia rather than total ammonia.

LOL, hope I got that right!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes, the Prime will turn the ammonia to ammonium which is much less toxic to fish epecially if your tank's pH is low.
However, when products like Prime (the best on the market) have been used then you need to use a salicylate based reagent test kit and not the nessler based reagent. The API FW is a nessler and the FW/SW is the salicylate based. Unless they have changed the FW to salicylate. If using the nessler reagent the sample will appaer cloudy and always give a false detection.


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

Newt,

Thanks very much for the info.

The ammonia test I'm using is from API's Freshwater Master Test Kit. According to the instruction booklet, it's a salicylate based test which reads total ammonia.

I'll call API on Monday and confirm that it's salicylate based. Could be that something's changed.

In the meantime, I'll try a different test kit.



Rockylou


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Ok, they must have changed it. Dont bother with getting another test kit as the test kit indicates for NH3(ammonia) and NH4 which is ammonium. Your plants will assimilate the ammonium rather quickly. Hopefully your tank will be cycled up soon too.


----------

